# Rabobank to switch to Giant frames



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Have any of you heard that Rabobank will be riding Giants next year. Any confirmation on it? If so, I wonder how that came about?


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

Official:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/tech/2008/news/08-27

I think I read somewhere (maybe the Giant forum?) that Milram was following suite, but no conformation on that one.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes. But Columbia is switching to Scott (see attached link) and CSC/Saxobank is going with Specialized. Maybe it was the broken seatpost on Jens Voights Cervelo at TDF? 

http://www.examiner.com/r-1875243~Scott_to_sponsor_Columbia.html


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow, I am really surprised to hear that CSC is going with Specialized. I guess that is what happens after you win the Tour de France. Whenever I see a Cervelo, I always think of CSC. I guess that is how the world is now. Nobody has any loyalty to anything.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

I would hate to have to go from Colnago to Giant.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

No reason to unless you ride for Rabobank.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Wow, I am really surprised to hear that CSC is going with Specialized. I guess that is what happens after you win the Tour de France. Whenever I see a Cervelo, I always think of CSC. I guess that is how the world is now. Nobody has any loyalty to anything.


+1

At least CSC stuck with Cervelo for several years, but High Road doesn't seem to be taking the high road in this regard.

My 'beater', e.g., don't-have-to-worry-about-crashing-it bike is a Giant TCR so I do have a soft spot in my heart about Giant, but I think it's capitalism at work ($$$) with High Road. I mean Giant stuck with this 'American' team after T-Mobile abandoned them. So they stick with this team through low (basically the Ullrich era) and high (last year with Cavendish) and now Scott probably made Stapleton an offer he couldn't refuse. I'm pretty sure these bike manufacturers can offer cash on the sideline as an incentive to ride your bikes and Sauvier Duval is certainly desparate for exposure. I mean why would Giant abandon them now?

I too heard Milram won't be riding Colnagos either. Wonder who Colnago will sponsor?

And as far as riding Giants are concerned, go ask Cavendish. Lotta high tech goes into the bikes Giant rides. Every year they've made improvements in stiffness, aerodynamics, handling, etc. based on feedback from the Pro Tour team so not sure Rabobank will exactly suffer giving up their C50s and EPs. Giants are real squirrelly bikes with their steep head tube angles and fork rake so good luck to Rabobank.


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

It haas been confirmed Rabobank = Giant. How by offering A LOT of EURO's! My guess!


----------

